# What have you eaten today



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

Lets see what everyone has been eating today..

Ive had 5 meals myself and got 3 more to go

Shake:
1 cup oats
2 scoops whey
1 banana

Meal:
2 eggs
1 cup egg whites
1 cup oats
1 cup milk

Shake (post workout):
2 scoops whey
bunch of raisins
banana

Meal:
8 ounces chicken breast
1 cup rice with salsa
1 banana
1 cup milk

Eating right now:
peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat
tuna


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sick today so the diets shot lol

28g whey isolate shake

Half gallon of oj

2 slices pizza, 1 with 4 oz mexican cheese and 4 oz gtilled chicken 1 4 oz mozzarella


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I'm sick today so the diets shot lol
> 
> 28g whey isolate shake
> 
> ...


 
Pizza sounds good as shit....im watching my boy scarf down a double baconater from wendys and i want one so damn bad


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

All this food im eating and I could still eat more no problem. It seems like an hour after I eat im hungry again.


----------



## rangermike (Jan 24, 2012)

6 am
Whole Wheat Bagel w peanut butter & nutella
1 cup pecans

8 am
5 eggs
20 g protein bar

10 am
Protein shake
peanut butter sammich on wheat

12:30 pm
Protein shake
Chicken Breast
Carrots

3 pm
Chicken breast

So far....almost a gallon of water too.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

rangermike said:


> 6 am
> Whole Wheat Bagel w peanut butter & nutella
> 1 cup pecans
> 
> ...


 
Nice bro, looks like we are eating at the same exact times almost


----------



## rangermike (Jan 24, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Nice bro, looks like we are eating at the same exact times almost


----------



## easymoneymike (Jan 24, 2012)

Trying to cut some right now, got a little carried away in bulk mode this winter.

6:30 am:  5oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 100g oatmeal
9:20 am: chicken breast, banana
12:10pm: 2 tilapia filets, 1 cup brown rice
2:40 pm: 1 can tuna in olive oil, 1 oz nuts

This is the rest of the day:

5 pm: 2 scoops neurocore, 1 scoop Nop 47, small apple, 1 Kre-Alkalyn EFX
7:10 pm: 2 scoops MyoFusion probiotic, 1 Kre-Alkalyn EFX
7:45 pm: 8 oz 93/7 ground beef, white rice
9:45 pm: 1 scoop casein


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 24, 2012)

my diet is so fucked right now. ive had a bagel and a decet size turkey sandwich


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

easymoneymike said:


> Trying to cut some right now, got a little carried away in bulk mode this winter.
> 
> 6:30 am: 5oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 100g oatmeal
> 9:20 am: chicken breast, banana
> ...


 
Thats whats up mike! Looks solid.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> my diet is so fucked right now. ive had a bagel and a decet size turkey sandwich


 
Damn bro I'd be in fucking starvation mode....


Hey easymoneymike, when you are bulking do keep it all clean or do you throw in some junk food/fast food also?

Im thinking this time around that if I get all my good meals and good calories in throughtout the day that if im still hungry or hungry in between I may go out and get a burger or some shit like that.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

rest of my meals for today look like this...

8 ounces chicken breast
2 russett potatoes

1 greek yogurt cup
1 serving almonds

1 scoop casein
1 cup milk
1 tbsp. olive oil


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm using this week to do a "detox diet" - basically bought every bulk bag of veggies available at Costco and load it into my juicer. I can't believe a friggen lb of wheat grass costs $10 at Whole Foods. I bet a lb of pot is cheaper!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

A pound of pot may not be cheaper but it does in fact sound better.

My sister is doing a detox diet of some kind, similar to what you are doing.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I'm using this week to do a "detox diet" - basically bought every bulk bag of veggies available at Costco and load it into my juicer. I can't believe a friggen lb of wheat grass costs $10 at Whole Foods. I bet a lb of pot is cheaper!


10 bucks will get u 0.6 grams of good "pot" around here


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2012)

10g fish oil
multi vitamin
ibuprofen
coffee
water
1 Whole egg
2 egg whites
4oz. tuna
Whey protein shake (4 serv. total)
8oz chicken breast


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I'm using this week to do a "detox diet" - basically bought every bulk bag of veggies available at Costco and load it into my juicer. I can't believe a friggen lb of wheat grass costs $10 at Whole Foods. I bet a lb of pot is cheaper!



Perhaps you have a source u could share with me? ( the pot of course)


----------



## easymoneymike (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks MiB, I mostly keep it clean but if I feel my weight isn't going up like it should be I'll have some junk.  I got a bit too carried away the past few months.  This was my first time running gear so I wasn't sure what to expect appetite wise.  It wasn't as clean as it should be but I would have some junk every few days.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

1. 50g whey, 15 fish oil caps
2. 10 eggs, 1 cup oats
3. 50g whey, 15 fish oil
4. 10-12 ounces chicken, asparagus

Still to go,

5. 12-14 ounces top sirloin, asparagus, salad with oil and vinegar
6. 50g whey, 15 fish oil
7. cottage cheese and peanut butter

1 1/2 gallons water and 1 Coke Zero.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 1. 50g whey, 15 fish oil caps
> 2. 10 eggs, 1 cup oats
> 3. 50g whey, 15 fish oil
> 4. 10-12 ounces chicken, asparagus
> ...


 
Nice bro


----------



## rage racing (Jan 24, 2012)

50g Whey with 10oz milk
banana and 2 pop tarts (i know, i know)
8oz chicken rice and spinich w/olive oil
non fat greek yogurt and a 10g protein bar
whole wheat pasta with turkey meatballs
50g Whey with 10z milk and 2 spoons of PB

IDK the first thing about a good diet, but I am learning.........slowly.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

I want Pop Tarts now, damnit!!


----------



## rage racing (Jan 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I want Pop Tarts now, damnit!!


 
I refuse to give them up in my diet....., especially the smores ones.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

I LOVE Pop Tarts post workout and on high carb days.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 24, 2012)

7 eggs , 1 cup oats, 1 banana 1 cup milk, ( blended )

10 oz piece salmon, 4 cups spinach, 4 carrots

2 cups walnuts, 1 cup cottage cheese, 3 carrots

whole rotissere chiken, 3 cups milk

3 cups spinach, 1 mango, 1 banana, 4 cups water ( blended )... drinking this now.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 24, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I refuse to give them up in my diet....., especially the smores ones.



S'mores poptarts crushed up in Vanilla Ice cream....FTMFW! 

*I've never tried that by the way. My friend told me it was good


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife just told me we have no Pop Tarts in the house. I'm so sad.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I LOVE Pop Tarts post workout and on high carb days.


I always eat a pop tart post WO. I eat that instead of adding Dextrose to my PWO shake.

My problem is around this time of night I get hungry again (ate dinner about 2hrs ago) and I want more pop tarts......I gotta find something to snack on at night


----------



## BIGELI (Jan 24, 2012)

1cup egg whites 2 whole eggs 1 cup steel cut oats 1 tbls pb. 1 slice American cheese for my eggs.
Muscle tech protein bar
2 tilapia filets 1 cup guinoa 1 cup spinach 1 sweet peprer and grated carrot 1 tbls olive oil salt and pepper
1 rotisserie chicken breast 1 cup rice 1 cup broccoli
Protien shake 35grms
1 rotisserie chicken breast and sweet peppers. I cooked a whole chicken and ate it twice today. 
BIGELI


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 24, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I always eat a pop tart post WO. I eat that instead of adding Dextrose to my PWO shake.
> 
> My problem is around this time of night I get hungry again (ate dinner about 2hrs ago) and I want more pop tarts......I gotta find something to snack on at night



Will power man! That or drink a shit ton of water


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

No Pop Tarts, fuck!!

Gonna go give my baby daughter a bath, that will cheer me up.


----------



## VladTepes (Jan 24, 2012)

2 scoops protein
1 tbsp olive oil
14oz of potatoes
20oz lean beef 
1 can tuna
2 cups whole milk
2 oz colby jack cheese
2oz whole wheat pasta
1 banana
1 cup oats
3 oz almonds

Still have 1k cals to go, ugh.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 24, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> A pound of pot may not be cheaper but it does in fact sound better.
> 
> My sister is doing a detox diet of some kind, similar to what you are doing.



Maybe I should try rolling some wheat grass. Who knows? Maybe its really affordable pot!


----------



## RedWindsor (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont really eat at specific times, but for breakfast i had 1lb of chicken breast with some hot sauce... and a couple hand fulls of peanutbutter filled pretzel nuggets about 2 hours later, then an hour later i had hormel deli style sausage that i wrapped in land o' lakes american cheese, had about 8 pieces and 3 slices of cheese... after i lifted (Chest) i took down a leanbody protien shake, then i had class and had to down 3 cups of coffee i stay awake for it... then another slice of american cheese before bed.​


----------



## MrSlave (Jan 25, 2012)

Breakfast:
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
Spinach + Onions
2 scoops of whey with 1 cup of oats blended together


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

Pre- B-fast 05:00
3iu HGH

B-fast 06:00
2-egg whites
1 whole wheat toast - plain
1 cup black coffee (6 oz)
8 oz juice (pear/apple/kiwi/water) juiced at home 

08:00
1 cup black coffee (6 oz)
small salad/ 2 oz. lean turkey breast w fresh squeezed lemon

10:00 
50 g Protein mix 8 oz w/water


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 25, 2012)

Getting blood work today so cant eat for four hours before I go 

So all I've had since I got up was a protein shake and a banana


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

60g Whey Isolate/1/2 brown rice/banana
8 eggs/8oz spinach
6oz turkey/8oz carrots
8oz Tuna/8oz Peppers/tomatoes


*I WANT SOME CARBS DAMMIT!!!!*


----------



## Hell (Jan 25, 2012)

Ya'll making me hungry as shit!! Just starting a low cal/low carb diet. 
So far:
1.5 scoops Myofusion with large glass of skim milk
12oz Diet pepsi max
2.5 liters of water

Luckily my lunch break for steak and milk is in 30 minutes.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I LOVE Pop Tarts post workout and on high carb days.



They are my pre workout energy boosters. LOL.


5:30 am 40 gm whey w/water
6:30 am 2 eggs & 1/2lb of pork sausage
6:45 6gm fish oil & 1 tblsp EV Coconut oil
10:00 am 40 gm whey w/water
11:00 am 3 pc. Chicken (dark meat today) & steamed veggies
Later today:
4:00 pm 40 gm whey w/water
4:30 pm Pre-workout drink of a 20oz coffee with BCAA's, 3gm gaba, and some beta alanine.
5:00 to 6:30 pm or so Workout.
with in 1/2 hour post workout 40 gm whey w/water
8:00 pm Steak (med rare) sweet potato and a salad.
9:30 - 10 pm bed


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 25, 2012)

You f-ckers need to make a PBN&P sandwich! 
(Peanut Butter, Nutella and Pop Tarts)


----------



## tubbednova (Jan 25, 2012)

4:45am-4g carnitine,1/2scoop purple psyko,vits(animal-pak)
6am-1c fat-free greek yogurt,1tbs chia seeds,1/2tbs cocoa,straw/blackberries,1c dry oats all mixed together
7-9(intra)3/4scoop x-tend,25g waxy maize
9:30(post)1scoop whey,peach,mango,grape smoothie(75g carbs)
11:30am-4ozchicken,4ozpork loin,1/2c brown rice,3/4c kashi cinn cereal with coconut milk/almonds,tbs olive oil,broccoli,little almond butter
2:30pm-4ozchicken breast,califlower,2slices whole grain toast,1/4c cottage cheese,almond butter,peanuts,glass of almond milk,serv kashi crackers
5pm-4ozpork butt,sweet potatoe,cabbage,broccoli,almond butter olive oil,pecans,coconut meat
8pm-2eggs,1/2c whites,2serv 50%chedar,spinach,coconut milk

This all changes from day to day (mainly first meal)
usally at 6am its 1c oats,apple,coconut meator 2 whole eggs,whites,greek yogurt for pre lifting today was for running.


----------



## easymoneymike (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn that looks good!  Why must you tempt me with that


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> 60g Whey Isolate/1/2 brown rice/banana
> 8 eggs/8oz spinach
> 6oz turkey/8oz carrots
> 8oz Tuna/8oz Peppers/tomatoes
> ...


 
Seeing the results are enough motivation im sure 

But yeah Im sure you could crush a couple of pizzas!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 25, 2012)

djlance said:


> You f-ckers need to make a PBN&P sandwich!
> (Peanut Butter, Nutella and Pop Tarts)


 
WTF, I'd eat that shit! 

Anyone ever tried the McBraunster from Micky D's???


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 25, 2012)

tubbednova said:


> 4:45am-4g carnitine,1/2scoop purple psyko,vits(animal-pak)
> 6am-1c fat-free greek yogurt,1tbs chia seeds,1/2tbs cocoa,straw/blackberries,1c dry oats all mixed together
> 7-9(intra)3/4scoop x-tend,25g waxy maize
> 9:30(post)1scoop whey,peach,mango,grape smoothie(75g carbs)
> ...


 
Dude that diet looks fucking DIALED in bro


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

My wife bought me POP TARTS!!!!!!

I love her, I love her!!! I LOVE POP TARTS!!!!!


----------



## rangermike (Jan 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My wife bought me POP TARTS!!!!!!
> 
> I love her, I love her!!! I LOVE POP TARTS!!!!!




When that baby girl reaches about 18 months.....they will be a STAPLE in your pantry.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

rangermike said:


> When that baby girl reaches about 18 months.....they will be a STAPLE in your pantry.




They will be, can't wait until we can share a pack!!!


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 25, 2012)

I don´t believe in clean bulking. 

6 slices of whole grain toast bread + 100 g peanut butter
125 g pasta + 125 g spanish salami + tomate sauce
500 g low-fat german quark (pretty much cottage cheese)

Done. 2500 kcal in 20 min.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is what i've eaten so far today..  For dinner i'll be making tacos with 93% lean ground beef and i'll prob eat 8 oz of that with 3 soft shells, cheddar cheese, low fat sour cream and taco sauce.


----------



## MrSlave (Jan 25, 2012)

Just ate a large can of chicken from costco with a little bit of horseradish mayo. Tons of protein in these things. Also, drank a 25g protein shake.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Pre- B-fast 05:00
> 3iu HGH
> 
> B-fast 06:00
> ...



12:00
4 oz baked sun fish - no skin
5 oz fresh green beans w/fresh lemon 
1/4 cup steamed rice


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 25, 2012)

A can of tuna with some broc and asparagus for breakfast(im weird) 
2 scoops of MGN Pure Isolate Vanilla Whey Protein with Almond Milk
6 oz chicken breast with a Yam(sweet potato if your proper)


----------



## drenchedfitness (Jan 27, 2012)

Friday is a 'cheat day' for me. I had grilled pork and pasta bolognese.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 27, 2012)

so far today:

2 scoops whey
half cup oats
1 banana

2 scoops whey
half cup oats

6 inch turkey breast on wheat from subway
apple

2 scoops whey
1/4 cup dextrose
1 banana
1 greek yogurt cup

8 ounces chicken breast
1 cup rice with salsa
banana
1 cup milk

8 ounces chicken
2 russett potatoes

more to go!


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 27, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> so far today:
> 
> 2 scoops whey
> half cup oats
> ...


no fats?


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 27, 2012)

normally I have eggs in place of my second meal but I had a jacked up schedule today....ill be getting some good fats in tonight


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just had a one pound charbroiled cheeseburger, sweet potato fries and a soda with my wife and I'm so full and so happy!!!

Back on my diet tomorrow!


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I just had a one pound charbroiled cheeseburger, sweet potato fries and a soda with my wife and I'm so full and so happy!!!
> 
> Back on my diet tomorrow!


 

Better than.................... POPTARTS??? 

Seriously though, that fucking sounds awesome!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Better than.................... POPTARTS???
> 
> Seriously though, that fucking sounds awesome!



I had POPTARTS this morning, but my God that burger was so good!! The place we ate is my new favorite!!


----------



## njc (Jan 27, 2012)

A bunch of grapes
Lean hamburger meat
Blueberries
Lots of spinach/tomatoes
Watermelon
Deli meat
Egg whites


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 27, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> so far today:
> 
> 2 scoops whey
> half cup oats
> ...


 
10 whole wheat saltines with peanut butter

2 cans albacore tuna
two slices wheat bread
3 tbsp. peanut butter

ill have casein/milk/olive oil before bed


----------



## Big G (Jan 27, 2012)

6 egg whites, 2 eggs (multi-vit, green tea, calcium, flax oil caps)
1 1/2slices sprouted-grain/flour-free toast, 4oz salmon, 3tbsp cream cheese
1oz whey, 3oz blueberries, 1tbsp PB, 1/2tbsp walnut oil (blended)
4oz chicken, med banana
8egg whites, 2 eggs

To go...
10oz cod, salad w/olive oil dressin
Casein shake w/pb & fish oil caps

Should be around 1,800 calories, 50% protein, 40% fat, 10% carbs.
Cutting right now from (12%->5-6%BF). Cycling carbs. Low today.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 27, 2012)

7am: 50gr Whey with 8oz milk and two tblspoon PB
9:30am: 3eggs and.........2 POPTARTS!!!!!!
Noon: 2 burgers (1/3pnd each) spinich and a can of beans
2:30pm: PBJ on wheat bread
4pm: greek yogurt  (blueberry) and a 10gr protein bar
7pm: 3 slices of pizza (fuck off its Friday)
10pm: 50gr Whey with 8oz milk and two tblspoon PB


----------



## BrG89 (Jan 27, 2012)

6 am: 50g of whey protein
8 am: 4.5oz ground turkey and 1 cup of brown rice
10:30 am: 4.5oz ground turkey and 3/4 cup of brown rice
1 pm: 1 apple and 35g of whey protein
3 pm: pre-workout supplement
4:30 pm: 1 1/4 scoops of karbolyn
6 pm: 60g of whey protein 
7 pm: 9 oz of ground turkey, 1 cup of rice and nice glass of whiskey to start my weekend 

still have a couple meals left tonight


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 28, 2012)

Id kill for a Cracker Barrel breakfast right now.

Blueberry pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage, biscuits and gravy, and orange juice.


----------



## gearin up (Jan 28, 2012)

50 gram protein slam. oats and an apple


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 28, 2012)

protein shake/oats/greek yogurt

eggs/egg whites/oats/milk


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Jan 28, 2012)

Breakfast 
1 cup oats w 1 scoop myofusion
3 whole egss w 2 pieces whole wheat toast

Post workout
1 scoop hydro whey
Bagel

Lunch
LARGE deer loin cooked in olive oil with green peppers
Mashed sweet potatoes
Mixed veggies

Still got a couple meals left.


----------



## easymoneymike (Jan 28, 2012)

5 oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 100g oatmeal, 1 Halo Extreme, 1 Ultra Male Rx, 1 Advanced Cycle Support, Vit C, D, Calcium, 1 Optimum multi vitamin
Train- arms workout- 2 scoops Myofusion Probiotic post
6.5 oz 93/7 ground turkey, white rice
chicken breast, mixed veggies, small apple, Calcium, Vit D, krill oil, 1 Advanced Cycle support
40 mins cardio and calves- 1 scoop Myofusion Probiotic post, 1 Halo Extreme, 1 Advanced Cycle Support
6.5 oz 93/7 ground turkey, mixed veggies

Still to go:

Salmon filet, 1 oz mixed nuts, Vit C
1 scoop casein, 1 Optimum multi-vitamin

Dammit I want some carbs!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 28, 2012)

a bagel with cream cheese and a poptart, thats it.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Friday and Saturday's are my cheat days . 

Last night : 3 slices of pizza with a few beers and some scotch while watching a horror flick .

This afternoon after waking up , 4 scrabbled eggs and a bagel with 16 0z water and a cup of coffee .

Just now , a cheeseburger , hotdog , baked beans and potatoes with 16 oz water .

Later , a protein drink followed by more pizza tonight for my midnight snack with another horror flick .


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

Too damn much!


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)

drinking water,haha


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 9, 2012)

1.5 scoops whey
3/4 cup oats
coffee

Getting ready to hit the gym, leg day


----------



## dsc123 (Feb 9, 2012)

1 banana
1 tbl spoon olive oil
8 oz whole milk
1 cup oats
 2 scoop whey protein x2

215g chicken breast
250g pasta
150g salmon
beef jerky 
just about to cook 215 chicken and 125g rice
casein shake before bed


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 9, 2012)

I havent eaten SOOOOOOO much fucking food today


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning
150g frozen banana
500ml milk
50g protein powder

Afternoon
Half a roast chicken
Pasta salad

Dinner 
Probably homemade pizza


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 11, 2012)

1 scoop whey
half cup oats
1 nutri-grain bar
1 serving almonds

GYM

1.5 scoops whey
1/4 cup dextrose
1 banana

3 eggs
2 slices toast with jelly
1 cup milk
1 cup raisin bran

5 ounces tilapia
2 potatoes
1 serving almonds

So far..................


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 11, 2012)

5 eggs and oatmeal along with a protein shake and oatmeal.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 11, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> 1 scoop whey
> half cup oats
> 1 nutri-grain bar
> 1 serving almonds
> ...


 
2 scoops of N-Large
1 tbsp. olive oil


----------



## easymoneymike (Feb 11, 2012)

meal 1: 5 oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 100g oatmeal
meal 2: chicken breast, banana
meal 3: 2 tilapia filets, veg mix (broccoli, cauliflower and carrots)
meal 4: 1 can tuna, 1 oz almonds

40 mins cardio, 1 scoop whey post

meal 5: 8 oz 93/7, 5 oz egg whites, 1 spoon peanut butter

2 more to go later today.  Damn low carb off days.


----------



## KingLouie (Feb 11, 2012)

empty stomach cardio to start the day

post wo shake

4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, banana, slice of cheese

70 g protein shake

6 oz tuna, banana, 35 g protein shake

70 g protein shake

grilling tuna steaks, which should be done very soon!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cardio for an hour with 20g BCAA's

10 eggs and 8 ounces steak

75g whey protein and 20g fish oil

10 ounces chicken breast and small salad with oil and vinegar

Going out for dinner, gonna have pizza and a couple of diet sodas

before bed, 75g whey protein and 20g fish oil

Pretty boring day other then pizza in an hour or so.


----------



## senior316 (Feb 12, 2012)

2 cans corned beef hash
4 whole eggs, scrambled with whole milk
40mg dbol, aspirin, multi-v
2 chocolate covered devils food cake donuts
 WTF? I just got up! It will only go down hill from here


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 12, 2012)

senior316 said:


> 2 cans corned beef hash
> 4 whole eggs, scrambled with whole milk
> 40mg dbol, aspirin, multi-v
> 2 chocolate covered devils food cake donuts
> WTF? I just got up! It will only go down hill from here


 

lol, only if you let it


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 12, 2012)

1 scoop whey
1 cup milk
1 cup raisin bran
almonds

1.5 scoops whey
1.4 cup dextrose
1 banana

3 eggs
4 waffles with syrup
1 cup milk


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 12, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> 1 scoop whey
> 1 cup milk
> 1 cup raisin bran
> almonds
> ...


 
tilapia
russett potatoes
almonds

going to see the movie Safe House in about an hour....to get candy or to not get candy, THAT is the question.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 12, 2012)

i eat bananas everyday.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

Sheer said:


> i eat bananas everyday.


 
No you dont


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

3 eggs
1 cup raisin bran
1 cup milk
2 slices wheat toast with jelly
coffee


----------



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

Starting at 3:30 AM:

1/2 of oats, banana, 2 scoops whey (preWO)
10g BCAAs/40g Dextrose/10g glutamine (postWO)
6 eggs, 3-4 cup brown rice, carrots
8oz turkey, 3/4 cup brown rice, 8oz of spinach


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> 3 eggs
> 1 cup raisin bran
> 1 cup milk
> 2 slices wheat toast with jelly
> coffee


 
1 scoop whey
half cup oats
1 nutri-grain bar
1 serving almonds


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> Starting at 3:30 AM:
> 
> 1/2 of oats, banana, 2 scoops whey (preWO)
> 10g BCAAs/40g Dextrose/10g glutamine (postWO)
> ...


 
Nice


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

Ended up going to the movies last night and out to dinner afterwards.....Avoided the coke, candy, and popcorn that EVERYONE was shoveling in their mouth, including my date (coke), and opted for a huge bottle of water, which by the way cost me 4 fucking dollars....Its been a while since ive been to a movie, from now on I'll bring my own fucking water.

We went to Outback afterward and I opted out of the bloomin' onion and bread and stuck with my ceasar salad, rice, and chicken with water to drink...Self control baby! Gotta have it.


----------



## easymoneymike (Feb 13, 2012)

Movies are a rip off anymore.  One ticket and drink will run you 10-15 bucks and thats assuming you go somewhere cheap when its not busy.  I just wait on the redbox these days.  Last movie I went to was paranormal activity 3 and I think me and my buddy were the only 2 there over like 15-16.  I was so PO'd I didn't even get to enjoy it cause the kids talked and laughed thru the whole damn thing.  

So far today:

5 oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 100g oatmeal
cardio, 45 mins, 1 scoop whey post
2 tilapia filets, veg mix


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

Hell yeah man, movies are a rip off, yet for some reason I continue to allow myself to get ripped off....

I use the red box all the time too though


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

Just cooked up a shit load of stir fry chicken for the week, rice is next


----------



## lacespace (Feb 13, 2012)

I am not a fan of eating. I don't have a disorder, I love to cook and eat but I really don't' enjoy eating foods unless they are whole foods. If I could get my food in a liquid form I would eat better. I need to find more liquid recipes that are healthy.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 13, 2012)

^ are you serious bro? good food is top three, food, sex, gym. no special order


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 13, 2012)

movies are a rip off but act of valor is going to be fucking amazing


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

Safe House was good


----------



## AspiringBB216 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breakfast
3 eggs, 2 slices whole wheat toast w/ natural peanut butter

Hour later...
1 cup oats

Pre Workout
Protein Shake

Post Workout
Protein Shake, Banana, 1 cup Almond Milk

Hour Later.. Chipotle (No Dairy) Extra Rice, Black & Pinto Beans, Chicken, Corn, Lots of Lettuce.

Right now.. Greek Yogurt and about to down another shake. Only use 1 serving so it's not too many calories etc. so 3 shakes isn't too bad.

4 more meals to go.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^^Sweet man, you like to eat too I see


----------



## tubbednova (Feb 14, 2012)

4oz flank steak topped with chedder cheese,egg,bowl of steel cut oats/1/2banana/3/4cblueberries


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Working on a fairly clean bulk.  Today's food: 

Breakfast:
1/4 cup hemp hearts
1/2 cup organic sprouted grains
1 scoop bsn syntha 6 whey
1/3 cup blueberries
1tbsp hemp oil
1/4 cup ground golden flax

1 zero impact bars (400 cals)

Lunch:
Tofu and brown rice
A lot of raw almonds
ezekiel wrap with some artichoke hummus
lean labrada -- low carb drink
2 slices of melba crackers

1 zero impact bar
More raw almonds

2 tbspn PB
2 krill caps

1/2 box ezekiel pasta
tomato sauce
ricotta cheese
almond cheese


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 15, 2012)

AspiringBB216 said:


> Breakfast
> 3 eggs, 2 slices whole wheat toast w/ natural peanut butter
> 
> Hour later...
> ...




Nice job!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 29, 2012)

Upon waking: 1 scoop whey
                   half cup quaker oats
                   1 nutri-grain bar
                   fish oil

pre workout: 3 eggs
                  2 slices toast with jelly
                  1 cup milk
                  1 cup raisin bran

post workout shake: 1.5 scoops whey
                            1/4 cup dextrose
                            1 banana

post workout meal (hour after shake): 6 ounces chicken
                                                    1 cup rice with salsa
                                                    1 nutri grain bar

meal: 6 inch subway turkey and ham sandwich on wheat (double meat)

meal: large turkey burger
        brown rice
        asparagus

couple more to go!


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 29, 2012)

Banana PWO
Pb & Co chocolate dreams 1 serving on 2x Arnold double protein bread.
Chocolate milk 2x cups + 2x chocolate whey
3x pieces of chicken + 1 cup of rice
rice and shrimp and chili powder
4oz lean beef and 2 eggs.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 29, 2012)

Imortalee said:


> Banana PWO
> Pb & Co chocolate dreams 1 serving on 2x Arnold double protein bread.
> Chocolate milk 2x cups + 2x chocolate whey
> 3x pieces of chicken + 1 cup of rice
> ...


 
That chocolate dreams PB is the shit man my sister just got me some the other day.


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 29, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> That chocolate dreams PB is the shit man my sister just got me some the other day.



I know! You gotta do a sub n save on amazon 6 jars for 19 bucks, every month, never need pb again.

The Cinnamon raisin swirl is just as good.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 29, 2012)

All I have tried is the chocolate. I'll definitely pick that up next time though


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 29, 2012)

You'll like it definitely, if you're daring, they have a peanut butter made with spices. Its different as hell and unique (the heat is on) chili powder, cayenne pepper, crushed red peppers and paprika.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 29, 2012)

2 cups of oats
5 Turkey Links
4 Eggs Scrambled
1 14oz steak
1 Baked Potato
1 Cup Asparagus
Some Cheat Meal Brownie Ice cream Poo
Protein Shake
1 Gallon Water
Another Protein Shake
Bed Time FULLLLLL


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 1, 2012)

1 scoop whey
half cup oats
1 nutri grain bar
coffee


----------

